# What FOOD??



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

Just Curious..........what Foods am I supposed to eat??? I know I have it, and I have the basic...no dairy....no red meat..but what else would it help to avoid?? I'm confused...and hungry....so if anyone could help...more power to you!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2001)

hii know its real tough after eating most of the best things in life and then suddenly you have ibs.well the best foods to eat are , soft and bland foods.soft buns with non spicy soup, mashed patatoes to a limited amount , apples, raw bananas green - just keep it above a very hot vessel or , lightly boil it , rice non gresey, use very little oil or other fats , stop eating meat, fish, chicken, lots of boiled vegetables.follow thw 8-12-4-8 time table for a regular meal 8 am light breakfast12 pm lunch4pm a smal light snack8pm dinnerand in between have small pices of appple or soft bread or some other nutritious snacks, to keep hunger at bay.but all meals-snakc should be chewed very throughly , take small portions and take lot of time to eat slowly.rest water is good at 6 am aas you get up have 2-3 glasses of plain water - before and after do not have anything to eat or drink - this water therapy will help to clear the bowel early in the morning washing away all the toxic in the colons.rest some medication have to be taken, but if possible try to get homopeatic treament which can help over some period of time.see ya.


----------

